# CNC to 3D



## machinejack (Jan 18, 2017)

Got to thinking again. Are there any programs out there to be able to use a  3 axis mill to use for 3D printing by adding an extruder head?


----------



## JimDawson (Jan 18, 2017)

machinejack said:


> Got to thinking again.



That could be dangerous. 

You would need a 4th axis to run the extruder head.  But there is no reason that it couldn't be done.  I think Mach3 will run a 3D printer.  I would say that any program that would run a 4th axis would run a 3D printer.

This is on my to do list, I have a parts list around here somewhere.


----------



## Boswell (Jan 18, 2017)

There a few things that good 3-D printers have in addition to the XYZ and Extruder motor control. You also need a heated bed and contained space around the print to prevent drafts and allow for even and controlled cooling of the material. Some materials are more sensitive to this than others.


----------



## machinejack (Feb 1, 2017)

It has been done. I looked into the Mach3 forum it can be done but is it worth the time and effort to me? Probably not. I was thinking about pattern making for casting. Made the 3D model, cast one in aluminum then you have a more durable pattern.  A dedicated wooden one would be easier to make for me. Nothing new to learn.  Wooden patterns  have served the old sandcrabs well.


----------

